# WJXT CH4 Jacksonville First to offer local news in HD



## JTWestside (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.jacksonville.com/news/2009-01-14/story/wjxt_first_station_to_broadcast_local_news_in_hd



> The independent station will begin its HD broadcasts with the noon news, and then gradually add HD to its other newscasts over the next couple of weeks.





> WJXT will roll out its HD newscasts gradually to make sure everything is working properly. After starting Wednesday with the noon news, it hopes to add the 5 p.m. to 7 p.m. newscasts on Friday.





> Subscribers to satellite systems DirecTV and Dish Network might not be able to see WJXT's HD broadcasts right away, because the companies have not been carrying WJXT's HD feeds. But the satellite companies are working on it and should be carrying the HD feed soon, Rafferty said.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is great news, and for an indie to take the lead in locally produced news in HD indicates WJXT's commitment to the community and to the inevitable arrival of hi-def television.

As a Comcast sub, I already have WJXT in the HD tier, so I've set my HD DVR to record their inaugural HD broadcast today at 12:00, in just a few minutes. I'll be reviewing it later for PQ, set design and overall quality.


> Jacksonville's other local news stations haven't announced plans for HD newscasts.
> 
> "The question isn't if we're going to do it, but when," said Jeffrey Whitson, vice president and general manager of WAWS TV-30 and WTEV TV-47. Whitson said he couldn't put a timetable on his stations' conversion to HD.
> 
> WTLV TV-12 and WJXX TV-25 general manager Dodie Cantrell-Bickley could not be reached for comment.


It's my hope that WJXT's leadership in local HD production will light a fire under the competition. At least for the present, WJXT has my eyes and ears when it comes to local news.


----------

